# Fighters Wanted !!!



## MMA fight promotions Ire. (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Trev from Fight Promotions Ireland.

We are looking for fighters, amature, semi pro and pro for the biggest Fight Night in Ireland this year. It will be televised and there are Irish titles up for grabs. We will help towards travel and will put fighters up in a top hotel. Pro fighters will be paid !!

If Interested contact Trev on 07708819347 or email [email protected]


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry mate what weights you looking for?

Are you using unified rules for amateur, semi-pro and pro?

Are the expenses offered for all fighters including amateur and semi-pro?

Whats the provisional date set?

Is it in a ring or a cage?

Sorry for all the questions but i may be interested dependant on the dates and weights.


----------



## MMA fight promotions Ire. (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Danny,

Yes flights will be paid for all fighters, provided you can get 2 more fighters plus yourself to come over. We will provide neutral corner men for you of if you like or you can bring your own. We would be honoured to have you over. You will be collected from belfast airport on the morning of the fight and transported to your hotel in our limo and taken back the following day. The Fight Night is on Sat 20 Sept starting at 7.30pm and we are looking for fighters at 70kg, 77kg and83kg and it is universal MMA rules. All fights will be held in a 24ft cage.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Trev,

Thanks for the reply, how quickly would you need a response and confirmation? I've got a few things lined up already and would need to see how they go in order to definately accept and not let anyone down.

Would the fight at 77kg be full pro rules or are you looking for amateur and semi-pro at the abovce weights aswell, and what weights are titles up for?

Danny


----------



## MMA fight promotions Ire. (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi danny,

pro fights are at 66kg and 70kg semi are 70gk, 77kg and 83kg and amature at77kg. Irish title at amature 77kg, irish pro at 70kg and irish semi pro at 77kg. I would need to know in the nxt couple weeks as the places are filling up fast. And to book flights when they are cheaper.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok mate i'll see what the schedule says and i'll PM you when i know for definated what is happening.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

you have pm matey with regards to fight details


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

lol im 120k guess I have a bit of cutting to do yet


----------

